# HELP! Broken Mystery Snail!!!



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I was fishing for a piece of zucchini i had put in the tank earlier and it had lodged into one of the decorations so I picked up the decoration and sat it on the top of the tank, and walked out to the kitchen, well i didnt realize my mystery snail was on/in this decoration and either he moved and knocked the whole thing off the tank, or i put the decoration there wobby but the point is, the whole shebang fell to the ground with a sickening CRACK. I picked up poor mystery snail and he is cracked and when i put him back into the tank he was leaking blue stuff! What do I do?! omg i feel terrible, i honestly didnt even think to look on the decoration for the snails i was just trying to get the darn zucchini!


----------



## dsgems (Sep 10, 2011)

Summer, I am so sorry about your snail. I dont know if it can be saved. I recently did something similar. mine did not crack he dried up and died, because I left my decoration out and didn't see the snail inside. I keep wondering if I should replace him? i don't know what kind he was. So I feel your pain. I hope he can recover. Good luck!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

thanks  I'm bummed, i JUST got them on friday! I put him back in there....we'll see if any miracle happens during the night.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If the shell cracked enough to cut his body he probably won't make it. Sorry about your troubles on this, I have had it happen a few times.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks susan. Darn it


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I was getting ready to suggest a shell repair but this just doesn't sound good. 

One thing that will be very, very important now is water quality. If he is going to have any shot at recovering, he is going to need prestine water conditions.

I sure hope that it is just minor and we can move on from there.

Keep us posted.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

How is he today?I am so sorry to hear he got hurt,poor fellow.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

he died


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sad days. Get him outta there cause dead snails cause pretty big nitrate spikes.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

No worries i took him out first thing this morning.


----------

